# solemni officio



## voltape

"Cum Josephus nostro in Atheneo inter studentes ordinarios sollemni officio per tempus adscriptus, omnia studia perfecerit…………"​I have a diploma from a Catholic Atheneum in Rome.  I don't get the idea of "sollemni officio" -  could it be: "As Joseph has been inscribed in out Atheneum in solemn office for the prescribed time has finished...  studies.... etc.?  thank you


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici—et laetissimum omnibus Christi natalem Festum!

To my mind, _sollemni officio_ is an adverbial phrase qualifying _per tempus adscriptus_: 'through solemn/proper process'.

Σ


----------



## voltape

Gratias ago tibi, Scholiaste - semper promptus ad adjuvandum ignaros!    (ha ha I couldn´t help writing this)   Christum cuius natalem festum colimus repleat te benedictionibus!


----------



## Scholiast

@voltape Σ s. p. d.

gratias tuas laetus recepi: perparvulo enim mihi officio erat te adiuvare. sed cave! 'Scholiasta' enim in casu vocativo item 'Scholiasta' scribi oportet; 'ad adiuvand*os*, [amabo] ignaros'; et 'Christ*us* [nominativo]...repleat...' &c.

spero tibi novum annum fructissimum futurum esse.


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> fructissimum


I apologize for my ignorance, Scholiast, but what is 'fructissimum'? Does it really exist or is it a typo for 'fructuosissimum'?
Happy New Year to you and all foreros as well.


----------



## Scholiast

Thank you bearded! Of course you are right. That'll teach me to show off.
Σ


----------



## bearded

Oh come on, what's an occasional distraction compared to the tons of precious advice you have been providing for such a long time on these pages...?
Before your knowledge, _Hut ab!_


----------

